
Hacker News source code? - veddox
I was just wondering: is HN open source? If so, where can I get the source?<p>And: how does the development process work? Is it purely YC-internal, or can others send in patches?
======
knowbody
[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

~~~
veddox
Is that the official repo?

------
mc_hammer
yea

its from: [http://arclanguage.org/](http://arclanguage.org/)

i think its a copy of their forum software. i cant find the link atm! =/

